# question



## kyrops (6 Jun 2006)

I am applying for signal operator and may be sworn in soon, my family is in edmonton, however, I am aware I may not be posted there.  My question is, if I do get posted to edmonton can anyone tell me how much field there would be in the run of a year?  Also, if you could elaborate on the field duties I would be doing (as much as you can divulge) I would greatly appreciate it.  Thank you.


----------



## punkd (12 Jun 2006)

As for an Edmonton posting im not sure, they basically send you where your needed. Plan on spending the next year or so (when you get in) in a few different places. More than likely St-Jean Quebec for 11 weeks for basic (13wk course is starting soon I believe) then you will goto Borden attatched to PRETC to wait around for more training, while there you wll do your Driver training and get sent off to do SQ.. then you will goto your QL3's in kingston for 6 months.


----------



## SIG MITCH (10 Aug 2006)

I've been told by some friends in Edmonton you pretty much just live in the field!


----------



## Ansibomb (11 Aug 2006)

85% of the time you will be sent to a brigade.  Thats Edmonton, Petawawa, or ValCatraz.  The remaining 15% get shipped across the road to CFJSR.  I was posted to 1 CMBG HQ & Sigs in Edmonton for 18 months. and we spent probably 7-8 of those in the field and 3-4 just preparing or cleaning up from them.  Some were only a week long, others were 6 weeks.  Before they left for thier roto in Kandahar they did 8-9 weeks in Wainwright.  So Edmonton isn't that hard a place to get to. If they give you grief just write a memo... memos are more powerful than ur c7 


Nick


----------



## radop215 (16 Aug 2006)

the power of the pen always beats the might of the sword or something like that.


----------



## canadianblue (16 Aug 2006)

Or you can get sent to Winnipeg like myself  

For some reason I doubt I'll be able to retain most of the stuff they taught at CFSCE after the first year in Winnipeg.

If you write a memo, then that can help you with your posting preferences. The guys that wrote memo's saying where they wanted to go, got their first choice for a posting.


----------



## Mertzinger (28 Aug 2006)

what kind of memo you write?
i miss my mom or something more like
my girlfriend and soon to be wife as a steady job in my hometown and for her and our couple's sake i would like to be posted there
or again: I want to be posted there 
kind of memo?


----------

